
Malign Incompetence of the British Ruling Class - mpweiher
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/17/opinion/sunday/brexit-ireland-empire.html
======
jsmith99
There isn't actually any connection between colonialism and Brexit, and elites
tend to be pro EU. The stereotypical leave voter is a working class person
from a decaying ex factory town.

~~~
tonyedgecombe
_The stereotypical leave voter is a working class person from a decaying ex
factory town._

Or a pensioner in the Home Counties.

